# WH Rez - 8/11/10



## bvibert (Aug 11, 2010)

Met up with Woodcore, Stitch, Mrs. Stitch and friend Janis for a nice loop at the Rez tonight.  In contrast to the last ride there tonight's ride went off without a hitch, no mechanicals and we kept rolling for the most part.  We did 11.7 miles in something like 1.5 hours, maybe 1.75?  I fell of the back a few times up on the ridge, but managed to hang in there pretty well once we crossed the middle dike.  All in all a great ride with good company, one of the better rides I've had recently.

Then, as planned we all headed over to Murphy and Scarletti's again for beer, wings, and pizza (there was also some salads for some people, but where's the fun in that??) on the patio outside.  Just a great way to end the ride and unwind! :beer:

Can't wait to do it again!  Though I need to stop eating so much when we go there!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 11, 2010)

Almost forgot to mention, we saw Mondeo walking out on the pavement towards the end of our loop.  I hope that you didn't have to walk far Mike.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 11, 2010)

Great ride tonight for sure! Just about as perfect a loop as you can have at the Rez! The lack of any mechanicals and the longer stretches of fast riding really helped to add a ton of flow to this ride. We managed 11.7 miles in just over 1.5 hours and climbed roughly 1400 feet, not too shabby! Anyway great to roll with a stellar crew this evening and can't wait to get back on the trails with everyone soon..... None the less, cold beer, wings and pizza post ride where just what the doctor order. Good times!


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 12, 2010)

Seeing how we also rode the Rez yesterday (just not with you guys) I posted my TR is this thread also

Met up with Jeff and Mike for a ride at the Rez, we got started a little later than planned (even though I was there nice and early ). The initial climbs along the fence line and then the fire road really kicked my ass on the single speed. I seriously though I was going to yak about ¾ of the way up the fire road. But I made the entire climb and for the most part I was able to keep up with Jeff and Mike. Once we made it up to the ridge I had time to recover and the ride got much better for me. I was able to stay on Jeff’s six the rest of the ride, even the climbs. Though I do think that  Jeff was riding a little slow on my behalf. Mike seemed a little slower on the climbs yesterday, he usually flies up the Fire road type climbs with his road riding background. I think all his recent DH’g has made him soft…..just kidding. I was on Mike’s tail for a couple of the DH sections and he was absolutely killing it! Not just riding fast, but very smooth and technical. He was throwing / flicking his bike into sharp corners like someone that’s been riding a very long time. I predict he will have a FR / DH rig by next season.

While we were moving we kept a pretty good pace, unfortunately Mike was having some issues with his rear wheel and kept getting flats. 3 flats in total, and the world’s smallest / least efficient bike pump ate up a good amount of time. By the third flat we realized it must be his wheel, and he decided to walk it out instead of wasting another tube. Luckily we were not too far from the lot at that point.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 12, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Mike seemed a little slower on the climbs yesterday, he usually flies up the Fire road type climbs with his road riding background. I think all his recent DH’g has made him soft…..just kidding.


I'm gonna blame the 9 mile run on Monday with a 3 mile recovery run yesterday.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I'm gonna blame the 9 mile run on Monday with a 3 mile recovery run yesterday.



I call that DLS,  Dead Leg Syndrome.  The brain says yes!  the legs say FU!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Seeing how we also rode the Rez yesterday (just not with you guys) I posted my TR is this thread also
> 
> Met up with Jeff and Mike for a ride at the Rez, we got started a little later than planned (even though I was there nice and early ). The initial climbs along the fence line and then the fire road really kicked my ass on the single speed. I seriously though I was going to yak about ¾ of the way up the fire road. But I made the entire climb and for the most part I was able to keep up with Jeff and Mike. Once we made it up to the ridge I had time to recover and the ride got much better for me. I was able to stay on Jeff’s six the rest of the ride, even the climbs. Though I do think that  Jeff was riding a little slow on my behalf. Mike seemed a little slower on the climbs yesterday, he usually flies up the Fire road type climbs with his road riding background. I think all his recent DH’g has made him soft…..just kidding. I was on Mike’s tail for a couple of the DH sections and he was absolutely killing it! Not just riding fast, but very smooth and technical. He was throwing / flicking his bike into sharp corners like someone that’s been riding a very long time. I predict he will have a FR / DH rig by next season.
> 
> While we were moving we kept a pretty good pace, unfortunately Mike was having some issues with his rear wheel and kept getting flats. 3 flats in total, and the world’s smallest / least efficient bike pump ate up a good amount of time. By the third flat we realized it must be his wheel, and he decided to walk it out instead of wasting another tube. Luckily we were not too far from the lot at that point.





mondeo said:


> I'm gonna blame the 9 mile run on Monday with a 3 mile recovery run yesterday.



You guys should have went to Murphy and Scarletis after your ride...


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 12, 2010)

bvibert said:


> You guys should have went to Murphy and Scarletis after your ride...



I can't drink after a ride, plus I wanted to get home and hang out with Randi.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 12, 2010)

bvibert said:


> You guys should have went to Murphy and Scarletis after your ride...


I'm trying to get into shape, and that shape isn't round.


----------

